# Looking Into getting Another "pet"..



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So I have been looking into getting either a Kinkajou or a Fennec Fox for many years. I think in the new year I will decide and bring one home.. I would of course be bringing home a baby of the proper age from a USDA approved breeder.


Just wondering if anyone here has ever owned one... Please do tell.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Get a chiwawa they say that fennec fox is its ancestor  and you can probably train it a lot easier.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Get a chiwawa they say that fennec fox is its ancestor  and you can probably train it a lot easier.


What's a chiwawa? Did you mean Chihuahua? If so no thanks...lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What's a chiwawa? Did you mean Chihuahua? If so no thanks...lol.


Yes a chihuahua and do not hate on them lol The owners ruin the dogs but they are very smart dogs, and want to work like crazy :roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yes a chihuahua and do not hate on them lol The owners ruin the dogs but they are very smart dogs, and want to work like crazy :roll:


I have known many and their ok. But just not for me. I'm an exotics type of person.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I have known many and their ok. But just not for me. I'm an exotics type of person.


I like sugar gliders, I guess with exotic animals they poop everywhere lol I raised a stray baby bunny and it was the coolest experience ever.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I like sugar gliders, I guess with exotic animals they poop everywhere lol I raised a stray baby bunny and it was the coolest experience ever.


Yes they will poop everywhere but that is the life owning some of them. I got lucky with my glider and she will only go in her cage. Now she will pee on people but in the glider world that is seen as a compliment...LOL. I haven't heard of a Kinkajou being potty trained but that's not saying it can't be done. Fennec Fox can be litter box trained and also trained to go out like dogs.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Try a nice big burm or retic python, I hear they are fond of a Chihuahua now and then.... :rofl:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Try a nice big burm or retic python, I hear they are fond of a Chihuahua now and then.... :rofl:


I do love reptiles and so do my kids but my bf is terrified.... LOL.

He likes warm and fuzzy..HAHAHA


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I do love reptiles and so do my kids but my bf is terrified.... LOL.
> 
> He likes warm and fuzzy..HAHAHA


Tarantulas are fuzzy......


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't stand insects or reptiles eww.. maybe frogs are cool but Gekko's have those ugly ear holes ahhhh... nasty.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Tarantulas are fuzzy......


I like reptiles but tarantulas are scary as heck! LOL


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

She's sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> She's sooooooooooo cute.


GAG ME WITH A SHARP STICK!!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing says 'I love you' like eight legs, fangs and a little venom. :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't had any but an all for you having one! 


Gorgeous Spider DMTWI.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am more so leaning towards the fennec fox. They are very goofy!


----------

